# Do we need 60 FPS on PS4 and Xbox One?



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

I ran across this video from GameSpot on their YouTube channel asking do we need 60 FPS on PS4 and Xbox One. It's a debate that has been raging for some time now IMO 60fps is a must for next gen games, I will say at this point in time 95% of gamers have displays that can handle 60fps.


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

sure i'll take 60 over 30 anyday. less lag


----------



## ElectronicTonic (Feb 5, 2013)

Yes, please! I've been wanting this for awhile!


----------



## Cyberfloatie (Jun 1, 2011)

Ares said:


> It's a debate that has been raging for some time now IMO 60fps is a must for next gen games, I will say at this point in time 95% of gamers have displays that can handle 60fps.


Sadly, I'm not one of them. I am still playing on a 32" SD CRT. With my Xbox One arriving this month it's finally time to upgrade.


----------



## ShawnMc (Sep 4, 2009)

Yes, please give me 60 fps... with no lag.


----------



## bjaurelio (Dec 22, 2012)

I support 60 fps, but I'd rather have better gameplay if that means reduced graphics at 30 fps.


----------

